# Worried about follicle maturation



## Georgiepie

Hi,

I think my follicles may be growing too slowly as they are quite slow to reach even 16mm. I usually have a 29 day cycle, and don't surge until after day 15 - sometimes as late as day 17.  I do have very very mild PCOS on some cycles, but it's so mild I've not been prescribed any meds for it, just advised to eat a healthy diet, slightly higher protein and lower carbs.

On a previous BFP from natural IUI, my follicle reached 16mm two days before the IUI procedure.  I surged on day 15 - and had the IUI the same day.  Sadly I m/c at 7 weeks.

My follicles have grown more on stimulated cycles, but I'm wondering what is normal and how I can improve my follicle maturation process.

I have just had two IUIs, and I surged on day 17.  I've read that late ovulation (i.e. after day 14) can mean the egg is no longer as good as it was on day 14, and therefore a higher chance of not fertilising or implanting and an increased risk of miscarriage. 

Any help (or hope) you can give me would be much appreciated.

Good luck to you all, and thanks for reading!
Georgie.


----------



## Ellie D

Hi Georgie

On my 2nd IUI I ovulated on day 17... i had pregnyl the night before basting and i got a BFP! so try not to worry....

I was on puregon injections daily (i also have PCOS- and cycles can be long and far between!) and i had 1 follicle at 15mm and they told me to do an ovulation test (to check LH surge) the next day and if i was surging to go in on the monday which was day 17.  I know many people on tx have several follies, but they said they only wanted 1 or 2 maximum for me otherwise they'd abandon the cycle!

Follies grow 1 -2mm per day therefore if you are 16mm it'll be about right to have basting 2 days after.

I'm not sure if there is anything you can do to help them grow, being on a medicated cycle speeds up the process, but i wouldnt worry, atleast you've got a nice juicy one there!!! so everything crossed for you!!

Not sure if i've helped?

But wish you all the best of luck on this cycle!! lots of     coming your way!!

Ellie x x x


----------



## Georgiepie

Hi Ellie,

Thank you so much for replying, and congratulations on your BFP!! You must be thrilled!!

I have had 3 medicated cycles before, but 2 were abandoned due to too many follies.

I guess after reading that late ovulation means the egg may have passed it's best, I assumed that this cycle will not be successful.  

I'm so glad you responded because you've put my mind at rest, thank you.  I shall TRY and forget that I'm on 2ww... if that's at all possible!

Take care of your bump!
Love
Georgie.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

As I'm sure we're all aware, not everyone has regular 28 days cycles and ovulates on cd14...its also a complete myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days - these are just averages and we're all different.  There are plenty of women who ovulate later than cd14 and their eggs are fine.
Can I ask where you read that late ovulation may mean the quality of the egg may not be as good and may cause problems with implantation 

Most clinics like follicles to be over 18mm before they rupture to release an egg - this is because at around that size its more likely that the egg will be mature and healthy...if the follicle is too small before rupturing it may mean the egg is not mature enough to be fertilized and if the follicle is too big (around 26mm+ I believe) then it could mean the egg is too mature/too old and again may not fertilize well.

Its not so much the actual day that you ovulate but the size of the dominant follicle containing the egg before it ruptures...follies grow at around 1-2mm per day.

If you're getting an LH surge around cd15/17 then ovulation would usually happen about 36 hours later (again an average)..so roughly ovulation occurs cd17/19...if you have cycles of 29 days then your luteal phase would be approx 10-12 days long.  This is shorter than the "average" luteal phase (of 14 days) but a luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal and is only classified as a short luteal phase (with possible luteal phase defect) if its below 10 days.  If below 10 days then it may cause problems with implantation as could be too short for embie to implant properly before the progesterone levels drop - it is progesterone that prepares womb for implantation and sustains early pregnancy before placenta takes over.

As well as ensuring a diet rich in protein (eg dairy products - organic if possible), zinc is also good for encouraging healthy eggs.  Selenium helps promote a healthy womb lining.  Co-enzyme Q10 is another good supplement which is supposed to be good for fertilization...and try to drink at least 2 litres of water a day.

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## Georgiepie

Hi Natasha,

Thanks for your reply.

I stumbled across some articles while searching in google.  You have to be patient and filter through all the rubbish, but there are a few articles that suggest a link between later ovulation and egg quality, including a link with PCOS and late ovulation because of hormonal imbalances/insulin resistance.  Also, in a moment of complete weakness,  I downloaded a book by a woman who said that she "realised" that late ovulation was the root cause of her m/c and unsuccessful attempts to conceive (4.5 years).  When she did the business on cycles where she O'd on day 14, bingo, she got pregnant on her 3rd attempt.  She then conceived again with her 2nd child on their first attempt, following the same principle.  

I'm sure I'm worrying over nothing, but it's been almost 2 years since the m/c (and 8 months since a bio chemical PG) and it's getting harder to deal with rather than easier.  I suppose I don't feel in control of the situation so I at least want to try to understand what might be going on so that I can make some lifestyle adjustments that increase my chances of having a baby... soon...!

I'm sure my anxiety is probably responsible for any hormonal imbalances I might have... but it's so hard to relax about it.

Thank goodness for FF, and thank you for your support.

Love
Georgie.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi again

I can understand your anxiety but, although I'm no expert, I'm not completely convinced that if you don't ovulate on cd14 then quality of eggs can be effected.  There are many many women who don't ovulate on cd14 and conceive no problems...I ovulate cd14/15 but the quality of my eggs is absolutely fine (told this during ivf treatment)...PCOS can effect ovulation but as I explained, as long as the follicle is 18mm minimum before rupturing, it doesn' matter if ovulation on cd12, cd14 or cd25 then there is always a good chance of conception.

It is hard when ttc, its a horrible roller coaster of a journey - we've been ttc for over 3 years now & I had an early mc in Jan 05 and May 05 but nothing since...only a failed ivf treatment (with grade 1 embies !) and a faint positive with fet (one test showed positive, all rest were negative)...and I'm 37 going on 38 so time not on my side either 

Perhaps you could speak with your consultant about your concerns and they will be able to provide you a professional opinion.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Georgiepie

Thanks Natasha.

I will speak to my consultant before my next treatment cycle (although of course, I'm hoping this IUI will have worked... and therefore won't need another cycle, at least for a long time!)

I'm trying to focus on the fact that I have conceived on a natural IUI before, so it's definately possible.  If it's happened before, it can happen again!!!

Thanks for your support; it's much appreciated.
Love
Georgie.


----------

